# World View



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

My Cousin ...a safety officer in Saudi looking after the Electricians on a 48 story highrise was telling me about coming across a group of "sparkies" from India connecting an exterior lighting fixture near the top floors ...the junction box was in the pour so they had pushed the wiring thro' and had tied two ladders to form a cross ....four stood on the flat ladder and one guy ...with a safety belt...went over the exterior to instal the fixture . he had the belt around the ladder so it would have just slipped off anyway . He didn't want to disturb the "process " so waited until the "installer " appeared ....then noticed he was bare footed . He explained it allowed him to "grip" the rungs better !
He was responsible for these guys safety...and it was a ongoing fight to get them to understand any safety regulations or wear any safety gear....it was always the free T-shirts and flip-flops ...he kept waiting for the Police to come for him when someone was killed !....since he was ...so called responsible . His company kept a airline ticket ready at all times in case !!
This is the New World I guess !


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There's safety, and then there's stupidity, and sometimes they cross. For example, just yesterday, I was examining the safety requirements on a job I'm currently on. It occurs to me that some of the safety stuff will actually get me killed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> There's safety, and then there's stupidity, and sometimes they cross. For example, just yesterday, I was examining the safety requirements on a job I'm currently on. It occurs to me that some of the safety stuff will actually get me killed.


Depopulation a New World Order initiative.:thumbsup:


----------

